# I have an exercise for you guys.



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

I no longer have dp, and i'm looking for different ways to help you guys in a way that makes sense to me, and to you. This is my exercise that I feel can bring instant relief.

----------------Think about nothing for 2 minutes---------------

Not thinking will give your mind a slight rest, and since you are finally able to rest, your body should come down with relief now that it has the chance to regain some energy. DP is a result of a tired and exhausted mind, so it only makes sense that this would bring you some relief. It won't take long, but it will take effort. You are probably so used to constantly thinking and analyzing yourself by now, but this is your power of will put to the test. If you can do this for 2 minutes, you can do it for 4 minutes, and then 6 minutes, and then you could expand this time easily. I would appreciate any feedback positive or negative


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Juan said:


> I no longer have dp, and i'm looking for different ways to help you guys in a way that makes sense to me, and to you. This is my exercise that I feel can bring instant relief.
> 
> ----------------Think about nothing for 2 minutes---------------
> 
> Not thinking will give your mind a slight rest, and since you are finally able to rest, your body should come down with relief now that it has the chance to regain some energy. DP is a result of a tired and exhausted mind, so it only makes sense that this would bring you some relief. It won't take long, but it will take effort. You are probably so used to constantly thinking and analyzing yourself by now, but this is your power of will put to the test. If you can do this for 2 minutes, you can do it for 4 minutes, and then 6 minutes, and then you could expand this time easily. I would appreciate any feedback positive or negative


So meditating









That is also related to thinking about past events of your life for some time too, if you spend a few minutes remembering stuff from the past, how things were, just drifting away in your memory you'll feel a big relief when you "come back" , it's quite the opposite as you'll have to think a lot but the effect is the same


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

its generally very difficult and frustrating for someone who hasn't had any meditation training to try to "think about nothing" for any length of time....


----------



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> its generally very difficult and frustrating for someone who hasn't had any meditation training to try to "think about nothing" for any length of time....


If you have DP, did you try it, or did you immediately dismiss it when you didn't agree with it at first glance?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i didnt say i didnt agree with it, i can do it because i've had training in doing that just saying the average person may get extremely frustrated trying to think about "nothing"


----------



## d.p.master (May 15, 2012)

QUITE RIGHT I FEEL MUCH BETTER WHEN I THINK OF THE PAST, DAYS WHEN I WAS 100% OKAY ...


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

I tried this but I can't even go a minute without something popping up in my head. It's hard to think about nothing.


----------



## CindyinMontana (Nov 10, 2009)

I started going to a group meditation (free) once a week and it really has helped me in my recovery. Another suggestion for those that have a hard time thinking of NoTHING is to focus on an image (could be anything, ex: a pink elephant) instead of thinking of nothing OR repeat an affirmation such as I ACCEPT MYSELF AS I AM IN THIS MOMENT. If your mind wanders, no big crime, just smile and bring it back to your image or affirmation. Focusing on your breath (feeling it enter and leave your belly or nostrils) is what many are actually doing when they are thinking of NOTHING. Good luck


----------



## okheymj454 (Aug 17, 2012)

This is an AMAZING exercise! I rested for 2 minutes, thinking about nothing - and was nearly shocked. I FELT REPERSONALIZED. Not for long - but I felt the feeling what it was like to be in reality again. 
I say, practice this every morning, and night. Like you said, start from 2 minutes, go to 4, then to 6, then to 10. Continue to do it everyday. Find time to do it.


----------



## Dave1988 (Aug 30, 2012)

thanks ill give it a try.. Good job on your recovery!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------

